# Where do you Smoke?



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

where do you smoke most of the time do you have a shack or a nice deck maybe your car so post them and i will post some when i found out what my password to photobucket


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh I love this game. Fill in the blank right?



MrWeeee said:


> i will post here in a few i have to *drop a deuce*


I have a converted garage hooked up with gas heat and air conditioning. Its not fancy by any means but I like smoking in a climate controlled space most times.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

plus i need 30 post... to put a pic up


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

I smoke on my back deck (don't have a pic right now, and far too lazy to take one). If I found myself a cheap portable heater to set back there I'd be set for the winter


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

smoke with the lady in the apartment next to the window


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got an unfinished addition at my house (Currently separated from the rest of the house by a standard entry door), so until I finish closing up the walls in spring, that's my smoking room. After it's done, there a storage room under the addition that will be converted in to the man cave.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I smoke in my backyard by the pool when the weather is nice. Now that its cold i smoke in a poolhouse/shed or in the lounge at my local B&M.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

I smoke on my balcony. I did smoke inside last night. It was sooo cold here. I am going to start smoking at my local B&M this winter. I am looking forward to being more social. Ha.


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

Screened-in porch in the backyard when the weather is nice, garage or B&M lounge when it's cold.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

I live in an apartment complex with no balcony or anything :bawling:, so I just have a tailgating chair that I use outside my front door. It's comfortable at least.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

In my work van, 1 on the way to work and 1 on the way home.


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

When the weather is nice I generally sit out on my front porch or patio in the back. Once it starts getting cold I am in the garage with my heater. Alot of times I will smoke in my work vehicle if Im bouncing from job to job and have the time to enjoy one.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Either on my deck or at the lounge. I don't smoke in my car or in the house.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

As of now I smoke on the back porch. I have a halo propane heater and there are some heavy duty drapes that u can pull down to cut the breeze. I will post a pic a little later. So far works out nicely.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I usually smoke in the evenings after work. A lot of times, I will hang outside with my kids while they play with the neighborhood kids. Occasionally, I'll go outside later in the evening to get some "me" time. I'll sit out on the driveway with some nice scotch, rest my brain, and listen to the quiet. It keeps me sane...


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

very cool just about to 30 post so i can put a post some pics


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I typically smoke on the back deck, I'm at work so I can't get a photo of it. Sometimes I smoke on the front porch, we have a nice swing and a couple of rockers there. But I usually stick to the back deck since the dogs like to be out in the yard while I smoke. In the real nasty weather, which thankfully we don't get much of in North Carolina, I'll go smoke in the garage. I have a small rug and a chair and radio in there. It's not great, but it's the only place where the wife lets me be indoors and smoke. Not that I would anyway, I don't really want my house smelling like smoke.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I typically do mine in the front porch in the winter if its during the day, back porch in the summer, and in the garage when it is snowing. I dont go to the B&M's so much as the taxes on the cigars are 40% on top of retail. I use to go to the one cigar bar in colorado springs, but its more of a martini bar that has a limited selection of cigars and I like peace and comradery when i smoke not club music.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My kampground famous herf-gazebo was taken down due to Sandy's visit and near miss. I am to lazy to put it back up so I sit under the canopy. Otherwise, I smoke one or two a day when my dogs decides to take me for a walk.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

In my man cave (the other half is used as a garage for my wife's truck...). Pics to follow later. Great thread btw....


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

99% of the time it's my back patio. I have to get something figured out for the upcoming winter.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

When it's nice out, on my backyard patio. Now that it's gettin' colder, I'm relocating to inside the workshop (no garage) with my little space heater. Geez I HATE the cold!

Doc


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got a nice screened in back porch when the weathers nice and a shop with climate control for too hot or too cold days. I Travel a lot for work and get smoking rooms when I can but have found that unless the hotel lets me open the window I really don't like smoking inside. I feel like I loose a lot of flavor if I'm choking down 2nd hand every breath.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

On a small balcony.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Garage now that it's cold out, and the wife's not too happy bout it. Oh well.


----------



## gkyle840 (Aug 30, 2012)

In the summer i smoke on my back porch and in the winter I use my garage which i am in the process of figuring out a better way to heat.


----------



## J-P (Oct 29, 2010)

I am in the mist of making a smoking section in the garage now that winter is here, only concern is that the smell working it's way into the cars since the only smoker is me and my cigars...


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Usually Non-Smoking areas an around infants.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

either my backyard or front porch.


----------



## Gdwhite (Oct 23, 2012)

Apartment living room. Have enough filtration to clean 1,400 cubic feet of air 7 times an hour. My apartment is just over 700 sq ft. It doesn't smell like smoke for long. :behindsofa:


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Back porch. It is at least 95* year round. For the 2 days a year that it gets in the 50's (yes that's freezing for this area) I smoke in the same spot, just with a jacket. If its raining, I smoke in the dogs kennel. If they don't like it, they can sit in the rain.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

In my living room. I have three cats; how is a stogie or pipe going to make it worse?


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally got home...
View attachment 40912


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Not afraid to smoke anywhere as long as the weather permits


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

Most of the time I smoke in the garage, other than that at one of the B&m's.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I smoke in my detached garage. In fact, I'm deciding what should smoked out there 2night.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hall25 said:


> Finally got home...
> View attachment 40912


Nice looking area. Colder weather in the garage w/ propane heater. If I ever get it cleaned up a bit, I'll snap a pic. In nicer weather, outside on the back patio.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

In the warmer weather it's usually out back in the driveway......on weekends I get together with a good friend, break out the firepit, and we solve the worlds problems over cigars and adult beverages. Now that it is getting colder, I insulated my garage and sit out there with the laptop and a space heater.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

very cool guys


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Friday nights with my brothers-in-arms at the weekly herf on our camp in Afghanistan. Other days, at my favorite designated smoking area near my hooch to relax and forget.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Right where I'm sittin'.
In the office, with the computer, TV and window fan.


----------



## Usfphil (Aug 27, 2012)

Right now on the side of the house, but we are buying a new house at the end of the month and it has a deck in the back for me to smoke.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Phreebooter said:


> Friday nights with my brothers-in-arms at the weekly herf on our camp in Afghanistan. Other days, at my favorite designated smoking area near my hooch to relax and forget.


what camp are you at am here at fob wolverine


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

MrWeeee said:


> what camp are you at am here at fob wolverine


Camp Sabalu-Harrison, right next to Bagram.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

here is a spot i get to relax at and puff on a cigar me and a friend built it


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Stupid military computer with over-cautious security protocols! Won't lemme see pics. Will have to see it back at the hooch. I'll try to get a pic of us burning at our get together tonight. Might be too dark... Stay safe!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I smoke at work, and on the weekends in the smoking lounge at the Elks club. When the weather is decent I can sometimes be found on my front porch.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Either here...out in the Doom Saloon....

















...or here...out in the screen porch...









...or here...out on the back deck...


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

On the deck or in the garage (if it's raining/windy)

A nice day on the deck with my smoking buddies
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y279/Feldenak/IMAG0275.jpg


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally got a chance to snap a photo of my cigar smoking paradise. My good old back deck.


----------



## Cosmographer (Aug 24, 2012)

How do you delete a double post? lol


----------



## Cosmographer (Aug 24, 2012)

Usually, the only two places I smoke:

1) At the street BBQ's in China where cheap drinks and food and especially the walking eye-candy make for an excellent hang-out place with my buddies (sorry, no pics! haha)

2) On my boat


----------



## Cosmographer (Aug 24, 2012)

Dang it. Another double post!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Nice looking area. Colder weather in the garage w/ propane heater. If I ever get it cleaned up a bit, I'll snap a pic. In nicer weather, outside on the back patio.


Thanks Bro!!! that is a nice looking backyard you have there!!!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Im one of those guys that will smoke a Lancero or a churchill in my car like its nothing. When I want a good cigar or one that I haven't had before and want to really review it I smoke at the old apartment. Of course I'm cleaning the Ionic Breeze and vacuuming the car out every week because of it. It's worth it though, sometimes only a cigar will satisfy and it doesn't matter how impractical it is where you smoke.

I drive a Honda w/Manual Trans and still get 2" ash off most of my sticks. Takes time to get as good as me at ruining a cars interior but hell it's paid for. LOL


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Usually the back deck or front porch but considering setting up in the garage with a space heater now that its getting cold...


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't smoke in the house or cars.
All of my smoking is out on the patio or at the local B&M, Serious Cigars.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

My buddy's place in his basement with a ventilation system. Goof times playin cards and smokin stogies!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

During the spring I like to smoke on my front coverd porch. Then during the summer months, I move to my carport where I have a TV, radio etc.. When It gets cold, I put up a windblock (aka tarp) over and around my two smoking chairs that face the TV. Then I have a small space heater to knock off the cold and the tarp helps stop the wind from blowing right through me. Its not the prettiest thing, but it works and its comfy.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

Usually with the wife (who smokes cigarettes) on our covered porch. In the winter, the cigar shop I occasionally visit.


----------



## Edrod (Sep 14, 2012)

Necmo said:


> I live in an apartment complex with no balcony or anything :bawling:, so I just have a tailgating chair that I use outside my front door. It's comfortable at least.


I do the exact same thing. I also go to the bar in front of our apartment complex to smoke.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I have multiple areas I smoke at, but my favorite is on my front porch. I have a very nice scenic view. If it is too cold, I head indoors to my cigar lounge/building that I built for my hobby. Once a year, I head out to a cliff head that overlooks the Pacific Ocean. I can get pretty far out there into the ocean from there. I take a couple good smokes and my favorite flask of bourbon and reflect on the year. Good times.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I usually smoke in the garage


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Outdoors. I tend to go for the front or backyard. Smoking indoors is okay, but I prefer being outside. I have never cared for the smoke build up you get indoors and prefer the great outdoors even in winter. Nothing goes better than brisk weather and a good cigar.


----------



## netbeui22 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm confused guys. Doesnt everyone have a room like this?


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

netbeui22 said:


> I'm confused guys. Doesnt everyone have a room like this?
> 
> View attachment 42022


Nope, consider yourself a LUCKY GUY!

Thanks


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Usually the balcony. Pretty much my only option in the apartment. However, my neighbors use their garage as a party spot, and are seen most weekends hanging out in front, so that's another good spot.

I can't remember the last time it was too cold to go out on the balcony here in southeast Texas; at most, a light jacket may be required. Still, I'd love to one day have a dedicated smoking room with comfy chairs and nice music.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I smoke in a few different places:

- Out behind my house
- At the local lounge
- But most often I think to find a nice spot to sit back in the woods


----------



## PCH (Nov 30, 2012)

On my balcony. I have a great view of downtown Houston. Its my favorite place to smoke, however on the dock at the lake is a close second.


----------



## pipe30 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wherever my wife isn't!


----------



## PCH (Nov 30, 2012)

pipe30 said:


> Wherever my wife isn't!


Why can't our wives just embrace our hobby?!?!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Jimmy James said:


> I usually smoke in the garage


I have a front porch and back patio, however for winter so far it's the garage. If it gets super cold, might be just as easy to sit in the SUV


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Smoke in my workshop, at the fire house out front but tonight I smoked in the bay inside with all the crash equipment. It's cold as hell here tonight.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a screened porch off the back of my house that overlooks the Tennessee river. Very quiet and peaceful.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

netbeui22 said:


> I'm confused guys. Doesnt everyone have a room like this?
> 
> View attachment 42022


Were those walls white to begin with?

Just kidding I wish I had a room like that, I smoke on the front or back patio depending on the wind.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Most of the time I smoke on our back patio. The only place I enjoy more is on the beach a couple of times a year.


----------



## Stogielovinfool (May 7, 2010)

I'm usually confined to my garage.


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Back deck, front porch, or if I have extra beer I can usually gain admittance into a neighbors man cave.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

normally every Saturday at Fincks cigar club in San Antonio tx, but on occasion at some good friends houses that are puffers as well! oh always have a drink to
cheers


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Gazibo next to my koi pond on warm days, local lounge this time of the year.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Mostly on the balcony of our apartment. It's mostly sheltered from the elements, but not from the temps. So this time of year I have to bundle up and huddle by the space heater. 

Occasionally I'll head to the nearby cigar bar with a friend or two.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Front Deck, or.. as it has started getting A LOT colder here in WI, I have been sitting out by a bonfire in the snow.
Just some me time by the fire


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Spent a lot of time at the Partagas VIP room when I was down there with a great bunch of botl's.









Now that I'm back to reality it's on the back porch. out:


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Back porch or in my shed/man cave!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Local "5-Star Cigar Bar" that has nightly entertainment. Or on my porch.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

inside and outside


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Usually mystic in the warmer weather but I am lucky to have a 24/7 access cigar lounge near by that fills my winter need for a smoke spot


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

This weekend weather forcast call for 4 to 7" of snow (NorEaster). It's days like this I wish I had a smoking room build in the house.
I do have a large air filter with ionizer (o-zone) build into it, not sure if that would keep the cigar smoke and smell from taking over the rest of the house...


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

In my hottub and when it's really cold, my garage with door open and heater pointed at my legs


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

iggy_jet said:


> This weekend weather forcast call for 4 to 7" of snow (NorEaster). It's days like this I wish I had a smoking room build in the house.
> I do have a large air filter with ionizer (o-zone) build into it, not sure if that would keep the cigar smoke and smell from taking over the rest of the house...


I smoke indoors almost exclusively and the ion air filters are a life saver. Also for the aroma, try a Lampe Berger, we sell them so I assume most B&Ms do too. They work like a torch but without a flame using a heated coil that burns alhon fragrance. I've used them on everything and they work very well. Of course curry is about the hardest smell to get rid off. Lol.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

In my cigar shed with anyone who shows up . Snow falling outside heat on enjoying a beverage.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

iggy_jet said:


> This weekend weather forcast call for 4 to 7" of snow (NorEaster). It's days like this I wish I had a smoking room build in the house.
> I do have a large air filter with ionizer (o-zone) build into it, not sure if that would keep the cigar smoke and smell from taking over the rest of the house...


Hi Igor, I"m Bob from Palmer, Mass


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> In my hottub


Ding Ding Ding... we have a winner!

I Love smoking in the Hottub!!!


----------



## CigarBandit (Dec 29, 2012)

I usually smoke in my backyard with my dog, as she loves to play year-round, but it is far too cold to smoke outside. 
When the weather is nice and sunny, I go to my local parks, find a nice quiet spot, and reflect on life. It's incredibly relaxing.


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Typically on my condo's balcony when wind/cold is not an issue. 
DSC_0002 by jmd.durbin, on Flickr


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

durbs said:


> Typically on my condo's balcony when wind/cold is not an issue.
> DSC_0002 by jmd.durbin, on Flickr


Thats a pretty awesome balcony!


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

durbs said:


> Typically on my condo's balcony when wind/cold is not an issue.
> DSC_0002 by jmd.durbin, on Flickr


I love the non-Euclidean geometry! Tell me, when you live in the heart of R'lyeh do the neighbors ever get to be an issue?


----------



## Jesatl13 (Dec 21, 2011)

Only on the deck according to management.


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

at the gazebo our designated smoking area


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

cool hand luke said:


> Hi Igor, I"m Bob from Palmer, Mass


Hey Bob, Did Palmer get hit with lots of snow?
Guess you won't be smoking outside to day in the snow and wind...


----------



## SidZiff (Nov 2, 2012)

This time of year in the garage workshop which at present has an inop heater. :sad:


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

In the backyard next to sitting next to my palm trees. I do need to wait until later in the afternoon when it heats up to 65 becasue its been 38 degrees down here in the early mornings!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

I've gotten desperate enough to warm up the car for a stogie in below 20 weather


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I smoke at B&M's all over the northeast, but my main store when Im trying to not be an industry insider is Twins in NH


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Local B&M,car,garage. This 15 degree weather is not making it easy.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Living in Florida I have the pleasure of being able to smoke outside almost all year round. There is a month or so in the summer that is really too hot to smoke, so I have to smoke really really in the morning or later in the evening!


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Back patio


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

It's tough smoking in Colorado in the winter, I like to smoke at home but it's been hovering around 10 degrees lately. I have a large, outdoor heater that helps a little. Hoping to build an outdoor "man cave shed" someday.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Back Patio...at home spring to late fall. and when its cold...at work in the fire station (pump 4 bay). With the bay door open a foot for ventilation.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Small deck outside my condo when the weather allows. When it's too hot I smoke at the pool in the evening and listen to the Rays on the radio. I drop by the cigar shop at least once a week or when the weather's bad.


----------



## Jonzy (Jan 1, 2013)

Usually in my car since it's one of the few indoor places I can enjoy a smoke without having to worry about the elements or passers bye. When I can though there is one good cigar bar in San Francisco, Occidental. This is not to be confused with the place called the cigar bar which isn't as good.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I now smoke in my car.

Couch


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

I smoke outside in the backyard. Have a pretty decent mancave built out there (Shade, fans, firepit, etc...)

Occasionally I smoke at the local B&M lounge but I greatly prefer the openness of smoking outside.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Couch_Incident said:


> I now smoke in my car.
> 
> Couch


That is where I have been enjoying my smokes for awhile now. Glad the radio works good.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Got a membership to a local b&m now so I smoke there whenever I want. Probably the best cigar-related purchase I made so far! I do miss the summer where I can just relax outside and smoke, but during the winter, nothing beats indoors!


----------



## fauxtrot (Dec 13, 2012)

I typically smoke a cheap (but great) cigar when out walking the dog, and have at least one or two in a lawn chair in the backyard everyday after work. Though, lately I've ended up on the front porch, which keeps me out of the rain.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

In my truck. I need to get to the local sport team's events an hour early if I want parking, so that leaves me with a perfect amount of time for a robusto size cigar each time  Crack the window down, turn on the radio low, light up, relax.


----------



## mpfuchs (Dec 17, 2012)

Mostly in my back yard!
Sucks now that it's below freezing most of the time.


----------



## n9las (Jul 3, 2012)

Cold weather draws me into my heated garage, the "Cigar Cave". Equipped with TV, stereo, and frig.


----------



## n9las (Jul 3, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> Back patio
> 
> View attachment 42298


Nice!


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

In the summer I spend hours in the back yard or on the front porch depending on my mood. Now with the cold weather I tend to go for walks with my wife at night, occasionally I will sit in the garage and smoke, but it still gets very cold.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

In the summer in the back yard, or at a nice rest stop on my motorcycle trips. In winter, garage or ice fishing. Just about where ever I can.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

Wherever I can!! Ha ha. On my way home from Snowboarding, On my front porch although my fingers are numb by the time I am done but the weather keeps my drink nice and cold!


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

In my basement and in my old car, I Had to buy a space heater for the basement to keep smoking haha.


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

ChanCon said:


> In my basement and in my old car, I Had to buy a space heater for the basement to keep smoking haha.


Ha ha, now thats dedication Chandler. If it gets cooler that 60 degrees I just wait it out :rotfl:


----------



## robert6715 (Dec 10, 2012)

I live alone,so in the house this time of year.

Rob


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Summer, Spring, Fall- outside, on the boat, on the pier, at B&M.

Winter- in the garage, at B&M.


----------



## ColNostro (Jan 5, 2013)

My front porch, local B&M, front or back porch of my house in San Juan, a few of my friend's houses, ect.


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

My or my buddy's backyard, any bar that allows me to grab a beer or drink and smoke a cigar, or at the cigar shop


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

This time of the year outside but is cooold! I have to go in-out of the house.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Usually on the patio or when I am walking the Dog (smaller RG).


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Usually my backyard. ... either around a patio table or in my shed w/ my mr heater.


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

At my b&m


----------



## FrostburgSmoke (Dec 23, 2012)

smoking my first Gurkha in my shed with a heater!


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Front deck, its private, shady, quiet and just a great place to chill and smoke a cigar.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Whilst our new house was being decorated, I was smoking there. Although there was no heating etc, but at least it was indoors.
Now its the garage, but that's being decorated now, so it'll have to be one of my storage sheds at the back of the garden.
When the Summer rolls around again - it'll either be the shed, or the outdoors. Can't beat a bit of warm weather!

(posting from the UK)


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Most of the year I smoke in the backyard, but in the winter its either the garage or the duck blind. With duck season coming to an end soon I'm probably going to spend a lot more time at the B&M.


----------



## nyther (Jul 24, 2012)

I smoke on my deck with my laptop and glass of scotch.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just moved from the front porch to the garage, since i just got directv and a 40 inch in there of course. :smile:


----------



## timot_one (Jan 13, 2013)

In the warmer months, I'm out on the patio in the back yard or in the garage if I'm doing any work on my car. When it's cold out, I usually just stick to the garage.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

On the back deck or patio but weather's been limiting me. My start hitting a local B&M with a nice lounge.


----------



## ColNostro (Jan 5, 2013)

It's been a little warmer here, so my friend and I have been smoking in his old treehouse. Planning on turning it into our cigar room, with heating, lights, and a humidor.


----------



## Tonitwofeet (Mar 10, 2012)

Recently moved into my daughters old bedroom. I've turned that into an art studio n get away space of sorts. I open a window, put a box fan in there and puff away.


----------



## Bryanp71 (Jan 15, 2013)

like most on here it seems, when it's nice out, the back deck or even while floating in the pool (my favorite). when it's crappy or cold, i go sit in the man cave\garage next to the Harley with the radio going.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

9 times out of 10 you can find me at a lounge, but on the offchance that it's nice out I'll light one up in the backyard.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

In the back yard, on the covered patio. I put all the furniture away for the winter, so I use a small ladder to sit on while I'm outside, or I'll lean against the wall/house. Luckily its been mild in the N.E. When it gets too cold, I'll go over to the B&M to have a smoke.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Backyard patio.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Backyard patio as well, but where I'm from, we call it a lanai (pronounced lah-nigh).

Or my Cinai as I like to call it lol.

Great photos by the way


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

in my garage with the heat going and soorts od the dish. with a cold drink in my hand.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

thebigk said:


> in my garage with the heat going and soorts od the dish. with a cold drink in my hand.


Eric - your cat's been typing! :mrgreen:

I put a fire in the fireplace for indoor smoking during this time of year. Sucks the smoke right out of the house (and some expensive heat as well, but if I were really trying to save money, I wouldn't be smoking!).


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

On the back patio in the warm months. For colder months I got a nice set up in the garage with a propane heater for some warmth.


----------



## Digger110 (Jan 28, 2013)

On the front porch in warm weather along with some music (mostly to make the neighbors jealous that they don't smoke cigars) with a nice cold one to wet the whistle; in the winter months it's usually relegated to the garage, which is heated so not too bad, along with a nice coffee and Bailey's; also, my commute home from work is usually at least an hour long so the car gets a workout almost every day- find it makes the traffic a little easier to deal with when a stick is being burned


----------



## LibertarianCigarMan (Jan 30, 2013)

My wife and I have a classical man's room that is both a book room and lounge with a fireplace. Its small but it is nice and it has good ventilation. After that we smoke at the City Place Cigar lounge or on the deck in the local pub/cafe.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

In MN so when it is not winter or mosquito season I sometimes smoke on the deck, but I just built a small office/ mancave with a 1200cfm exhaust fan. I am still finishing it up but it has been functional enough to enjoy my cigars in warmth for the last 2 months or so.


----------

